# Wie gebe ich dem DrawView die Daten mit?



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Hauptprogramm.
In diesem Hauptprogramm wird irgendwann eine Klasse DrawView aufgerufen, welche ein Diagramm zeichnen soll.
In der Klasse DrawView benötige ich Werte aus dem Hauptprogramm.
Diese Werte kann ich aber nicht beim Aufruf des Konstruktors mitgeben
(weil DrawView sonst leider nicht funktioniert).
So habe ich die Daten in einer überschriebenen Methode init() übergeben und darin das komplette Diagramm berechnet.

Jetzt ist es aber leider so, dass mir in der Ansicht nur das Ergebnis des Konstruktors, nicht aber von init(Daten) angezeigt wird.

Wie kann ich meine Daten übergeben, so dass die fertige Grafik in meine Ansicht eingefügt wird?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2012)

Ich halte es auch für gut möglich, dass das leere Diagramm zu sehen ist, da es im layout.xml angelegt wurde
und dass es nach dem zeichnen nur nicht aktualisiert wird.
Einen drwView.refresh() oder so habe ich leider nicht finden können.

Wenn ich die Grafik mit setContentView(drawView) aufrufe,
so wird sie richtig dargestellt (fertig ausgefüllt).
Aber auf diese Weise werden leider nicht die anderen Elemente der layout.xml gezeigt. 

Was geht da zu ändern, um das Layout mit eingefügtem fertigen Diagramm zu erhalten?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2012)

```
drawView = (DrawView) findViewById(R.id.dv);
```

... hatte gefehlt.


----------

